# ¡Ya te vale!



## dubhlinn

Hola a tod@s!!!

A ver... equivalente en ingles para la expresion: *"Ya te vale!" o "Ya me vale!"*

Muxas muxas gracias gente!

Besotes


----------



## VenusEnvy

¿Puedes decir a nosotros angloparlantes qué significa en español, o usarlo en unos ejemplos?


----------



## solecito

iT'S AN EXPRESSION USED WHEN YOU DON'T CARE ABOUT SOMETHING, I BELIEVE IT'S SOMETHING LIKE *I DON'T GIVE A DAMN!
 I DON'T CARE, I COULDN'T CARE LESS, WHO GIVES A RAT'S ASS, WHO CARES, WHATEVER, *TAKE YOUR PICK,,,ANYMORE?
 "Pues mira yo terminé con Alicia hace mucho tiempo y *ya me vale* lo que haga con su vida" Saludos


----------



## mexnack

I don't think that when you use Ya te vale in spanish you mean "i don't care". At least not in Spain. I think that you are implying is that you don't approve something someone else have done or said. Always in a not formal context. Something like "stop that" or "cut it out". But i could be totally wrong here.


----------



## jess oh seven

would it mean "that's enough!"/"enough already!!"... or is that just "ya vale"?


----------



## edurne vera

hola!! coincido con lo que menciona solecito, la expresión "i don´t care" who care's" , se utliza mucho en ingles cuando álgo ya no importa y en español lo útilizamos  de manera informal diciendo: "me vale"
slds
edurne


----------



## dubhlinn

Hola chic@s!!
 Gracias a tod@s por las propuestas. Veran, yo soy de Canarias y tal vez eso influya porque el epa;ol varia ligeramente de unas zonas a otras. En mi entorno usamos el "ya te vale" en ciertos contextos con el sentido de desden queriendo decir "desde luego..."
Por ejemplo:

[/B]1 Llevas todo el dia tirado y la casa esta sin recoger... ya te vale!!
* 2 Llevo dos estudiando y todavia no me lo se todo... ya me vale!!

Es un poco como queriendo decir "desde luego parece mentira!" imagino que es un poco dificil traducir este tipo de expresiones tan idiomaticas pero debe haber alguna expresion en ingles con un sentido semejante.

Muchos saludos y besotes*


----------



## dexterciyo

dubhlinn said:
			
		

> Hola chic@s!!
> Gracias a tod@s por las propuestas. Veran, yo soy de Canarias y tal vez eso influya porque el epa;ol varia ligeramente de unas zonas a otras. En mi entorno usamos el "ya te vale" en ciertos contextos con el sentido de desden queriendo decir "desde luego..."
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> [/B]1 Llevas todo el dia tirado y la casa esta sin recoger... ya te vale!!
> * 2 Llevo dos estudiando y todavia no me lo se todo... ya me vale!!
> 
> Es un poco como queriendo decir "desde luego parece mentira!" imagino que es un poco dificil traducir este tipo de expresiones tan idiomaticas pero debe haber alguna expresion en ingles con un sentido semejante.
> 
> Muchos saludos y besotes*


*

Hola, dubhlinn

Yo también estuve leyendo los posts de los demás y la verdad que no coincidía con mi significado de "ya te vale"    Efectivamente pensé que se trataba de que aquí en Canarias se le da otro significado y exactamente así tú lo has corroborado. No sabía otra forma de expresar la expresión "ya te vale" hasta que tú dijiste "me parece mentira", y me parece la más idónea. Finalmente buscando en el WR dictionary encontré la luz   : "it is incredible". Es una forma algo "simplona", pero que refleja el mismo significado que para nosotros el "ya te vale" tiene... 

Esperos que algún nativo pueda contribuir con una expresión más elocuente 

Saludos*


----------



## dubhlinn

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Hola, dubhlinn
> 
> Yo también estuve leyendo los posts de los demás y la verdad que no coincidía con mi significado de "ya te vale"  Efectivamente pensé que se trataba de que aquí en Canarias se le da otro significado y exactamente así tú lo has corroborado. No sabía otra forma de expresar la expresión "ya te vale" hasta que tú dijiste "me parece mentira", y me parece la más idónea. Finalmente buscando en el WR dictionary encontré la luz  : "it is incredible". Es una forma algo "simplona", pero que refleja el mismo significado que para nosotros el "ya te vale" tiene...
> 
> Esperos que algún nativo pueda contribuir con una expresión más elocuente
> 
> Saludos


 

Hola dexterciyo! 

Eso pense yo tambien al leer a los otros... que entendian la expresion con otro sentido. Gracias por tu idea! yo no creo que sea "simplona" de hecho la mayoria de las veces la respuesta mas sencilla es la correcta! asi que muxas gracias por tu contribucion.
Besotes


----------



## lpkerr

"Ya te vale" es un dicho en Espana, que no se puede traducir muy facilmente en Ingles. 
"thats enough" would probably be the closest to its meaning, except that it has a negative cognotation.


----------



## rob.returns

POr favor corrigerme si equivocado, la palabra "vale" significa "worth" en Ingles. Asi pues, esta correcto si yo dije que "ya te vale" es una palabra idiomatica? Contestas, por favor?


----------



## jc_maass

Creo que lo que quire decir es: You don't give a damn anymore!


----------



## Davenport

Yo tampoco sé como traducir "ya te vale" pero puedo poner algunas frases para ver el contexto en el que se utiliza, para a ver si alguien es capaz de traducir esta expresión para cada contexto,  evidentemente en el español (o Castellano) que se habla en España, ya que sobretodo en lo referido a frases idiomáticas, los significados pueden variar mucho con respecto a otros paises de habla hispana.

- ¿Cómo has podido engañar a tu novia?, ¡ya te vale!
- No he estudiado nada, no me extraña que haya suspendido el examen, ¡ya me vale!
- ¿Te has bajado los pantalones delante de todo el mundo?, ¡ya te vale!

Yo creo que en toda España estas frases tienen el mismo significado.

Bueno qué? Os atreveis a traducirlas?


----------



## zaphod

Pues, a mi me parece que en España esta frase implica desaprobación. Trato de traducir esta frase en plan "colloquial", sobre todo en el mismo contexto dado por Davenport (gracias por tus ejemplos!)

"Now you've really done it!"


----------



## Chessnia

Do we have a similar expression to "Ya te vale!" in English? I know what it means in Spanish, I just can't think of any...


----------



## sarabandaa

You're kidding!


----------



## Chessnia

Not really. "Ya te vale" is used differently.


----------



## _Leona_

It's not an easy one...

It is a bit like _*shame on you*. _Don't you think?


----------



## María Madrid

Quizá si explicas para qué usos de "ya te vale" te refieres será más fácil que te den propuestas. No creo que sea una expresión que siquiera se entienda fuera de España y su significado puede variar desde un "venga ya" (de ahí que te sugeriesen you're kidding) a un "qué rostro tienes", "qué desconsiderado eres" o no sé cuantos más. Puede ser una respuesta simpática o absolutamente borde... da más pistas anda. Ya sabes lo que dicen las reglas del foro: ejemplos y contexto! Saludos,


----------



## salom

the nerve... another suggestion


----------



## blublurri44

Podrías decir con el tonito ese "oh _come_ on!" cuando por ejemplo te pasas el día limpiando y ves a lguien tumbado en el sofá comiendose unos "chetos" aunque en mi opinión es algo muy español y n otiene traducción (como ole tus huevos)


----------



## lullaby_80)

blublurri44 said:


> Podrías decir con el tonito ese "oh _come_ on!" cuando por ejemplo te pasas el día limpiando y ves a lguien tumbado en el sofá comiendose unos "chetos" aunque en mi opinión es algo muy español y n otiene traducción (como ole tus huevos)


 
I agree. "Ya te vale" does not mean that you're angry, I think some people here got it wrong, or did not have examples to draw upon. It is said with a slightly affectionate tone, when someone does something that annoys you, usually repeatedly, so that you sort of complain, but you don't mean to be aggressive either.


----------



## Makikos

¿Que os parece ésta? : "You are a piece of work", "you are something else". Incluso yo lo uso con el mismo tono de voz que el "ya te vale".


----------



## Vale_yaya

lullaby_80) said:


> I agree. "Ya te vale" does not mean that you're angry, I think some people here got it wrong, or did not have examples to draw upon. It is said with a slightly affectionate tone, when someone does something that annoys you, usually repeatedly, so that you sort of complain, but you don't mean to be aggressive either.


 
No sé si es de la manera en la que yo estoy entendiendo, pero en Ecuador diríamos "para variar", por ejemplo:

Es super tarde y XX no ha llegado, "para variar".
O también podría ser: "tú no cambias"... pero la verdad no se me ocurre ninguna "expresión", imagínate sino se me ocurre en español, peor en inglés, además que no estoy segura si la entiendo bien. ¿Es eso lo que significa?...


----------



## lullaby_80)

Sí, se podría decir "Es supertarde y XX no ha llegado. Ya le vale." Pero quizá no implica necesariamente que la otra persona llegue tarde continuamente, sino que se da a entender que es un poco abusona (que abusa de la paciencia de los demás... ya nunca sé si se entienden mis expresiones).
Sí, la expresión "para variar" la usamos igual en España.


----------



## blublurri44

> Es super tarde y XX no ha llegado, "para variar".
> O también podría ser: "tú no cambias"... pero la verdad no se me ocurre ninguna "expresión",


 
No, eso es otra expresión distinta. Es como ha dicho lullaby_80) algo no agresivo, no se si cariñoso, pero definitivamente no es agresivo. Es más bien con un toque de decepción, como un "esto no me lo esperaba de ti" dicho como con dejadez. pe:

un amigo tuyo se tira el día entero preparando una cena y os invita. y un invitado llega tarde  se come la comida fria y encima le dice que esta malisima. Entonces el anfitrion va a la cocina a coger lo que sea y tu le dices  "ya te vale..."


----------



## avizor

ya te vale =no te basta con eso?


----------



## blublurri44

no se en andalucia como lo usais pero yo mas bien diria
ya te vale =(aprox) te has pasao


----------



## lullaby_80)

Makikos said:


> ¿Que os parece ésta? : "You are a piece of work", "you are something else". Incluso yo lo uso con el mismo tono de voz que el "ya te vale".


 
I had not read this before, and I didn't know that expression, "a piece of work", but someone in this thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=394860 compares it to "eres la leche", so I suppose that "a piece of work" has to do with what a person is like, and not so much with the way they act in a particular situation, as in "ya te vale".
But they look similar, I mean "you're are a piece of work" and "ya te vale", don't they? Both imply that you're not happy about someone's behaviour but not too annoyed either, because it's usually your friend or relative that you're talking to.


----------



## mimar sala

I think YA TE VALE is like HOW DARE YOU! 

YA LE VALE!: HOW HE DARES!...

Coz you say YA TE VALE when you are surprised coz of the behaviour of someone, coz someone did something you don´t like or you don´t agree. It can be also joking.


----------



## Feliper210

Let me explain the situation, i'm from spain and i want to know the translation too.
This expression is used in occasions like this one:
He's such a bully, i hate him, is  a yerk, how could someone be so stupid, I...
-¡Ya te vale! He's my friend, stop insulting him now!


----------



## sepharad

Shame on you!


----------



## oliviadepopeye

*Hi, Can someone clear this up for me.*
*A CONVERSA CON B Y B NO LE PARECE BIEN LA ACTITUD DE A ANTE CIERTA SITUACION, POR LO QUE B LE RESPONDE:* _¡YA TE VALE!_
*Can you help me with the English term that best fits that description?*
*Thanks*


----------



## galesa

That's enough! maybe


----------



## AstuWar

I think "that's enough" would best fit "ya vale" ("stop it"). But here "ya te vale" is a reproach-like expression, such as "good one you did there" (reproachfully, ironic tone).


----------



## oliviadepopeye

De las dos aportaciones que me ofrecéis ( las agradezco de paso y más en domingo) . el contexto se acerca al de Astuwar.. pero, ¿ cómo quedaría?
*Good one you did there!*


----------



## AstuWar

Realmente no se me ocurre ninguna traducción más precisa (y ésta de precisa tiene poco), sólo allanaba el camino a los anglohablantes. Espero que alguien pueda aportar más, que yo también me quedé con las ganas de saberlo.

Saludos.


----------



## galesa

Try turning it around...."Enough of that" maybe


----------



## etlj89

En el caso de "ya te vale," diría yo en inglés "unbelievable!!"


----------



## shineliner

Hola, solo por aportar. Creo que algunas de las traducciones expuestas servirían para algunos casos, pero por aclarar y tal como yo lo veo...

"Ya te vale", tiene múltiples usos y es como una frase inacabada en plan "desde luego...", como no el "desde luego" de "claro", "de acuerdo" o "evidentemente" si no el de reproche poniéndolo cualquiera de los dos al principio o final de la frase, diciéndola o elidiéndola, casi siempre dándolo por sobreentendido a que se refiere. Incluso sumando el "Desde luego" al "ya te vale".

Desde luego/ya te vale... (cómo eres/cómo puedes ser así? mira que llegar tarde de nuevo) Reproche.
Desde luego/ya te vale!!... (que chiste más malo) Reproche amistoso y simpático.
Desde luego, ¡Ya te vale!... aun no estás listo! venga tira que no tenemos todo el día. 

Creo que esta traducción que he encontrado para desde luego contiene un poco la idea:

"I didn't know you were like this! Always late!"

Pero traducciones en plan "es que eres/es increíble", "hay que ver!! (para creer)", siempre refiriéndose a alguien también serian buenas en la mayoría de los casos. El sentido de este "ya te vale" no viene a referirse a que "ya te sirve" o es válido (value/worth/serve), aunque quizás lo tuviera originariamente. 

Alguna de las traducciones que se han planteado en ingles quizás sean más correctas... pero como no las entiendo mucho... ;-). Espero haber aportado algo.


----------



## Pablowally

¡Buenas! Soy nativo español de España, y el "ya te vale" se traduce el 99% de los casos como "Shame on you!", que puede usarse de manera cariñosa o como un ligero reproche.


----------



## EddieZumac

Principalmente en México, "me vale" viene de "me vale madre", o sea, me importa un bledo.
Sería lo mismo para "Te vale".


----------



## HiramsThoughts

Cuál es la pregunta?


----------



## JennyTW

Estoy de acuerdo con MariaMadrid de que depende del contexto. Pero  como inglesa que lleva muchos años en España, sé exactamente lo que significa la expresión pero no encuentro traducción en inglés. Creo que tiene que ver con la cultura,y que hay expresiones y matices que no existen en inglés ( y vice versa, por supuesto). Me pasó otro hilo. Todo el mundo sugería posibles traducciones a inglés de una expresión coloquial pero yo me quedaba pensando "yo jamás diría ninguna de estas en esa situación" ¿ A alguien más le pas eso?


----------



## KYRIOS

Y después de todas las aportaciones... ¿con qué nos quedamos? Resumiendo, entiendo que tenemos 2 o 3 posibles expresiones, que se podrían traducir como nuestro "ya te vale", que es una especie de "frase-comodín" que sirve para expresar diferentes cosas con pocas palabras,  dependiendo del contexto (que, a veces, tiene una muy delgada línea divisoria, por lo que se ve):
☆ podríamos decir que "shame on you!" podría usarse para expresar la idea: "¿cómo has podido hacerlo?", tanto en forma de enfado como de regañina cariñosa (aunque para mí tiene más connotación negativa...).
☆ "How dare you!", para expresar la idea "no se te ocurra hacer, decir eso, o seguir haciendo eso", usado para corregir un comportamiento.
☆ "you are a piece of work", que para mí tendría más la connotación de "eres un caso (perdido)". Quizá, la más acertada aproximación...
☆ Oops, olvidé una buena aportación: "Now you've really done it!", que connotaría "ya lo has hecho, ya te has quedado tranquilo" o "si no lo dices (o lo haces) no te quedas tranquilo", siempre en tono de desaprobación.

En fin, para mí, las 4 son válidas para traducir por "ya te vale". Depende lo que queremos expresar. 

Corregidme o corroborad, por favor. Me gustaría saber expresar esto.


----------



## Learner4ever

Pues yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con dexterciyo. El otro día  intenté enseñarle ésta expresión a un anglo-parlante y dí mil vueltas  cuando lo más fácil hubiera sido lo que tú has escrito : ""it is  incredible" . Ese es el único significado que yo le he visto siempre a  ésa expresión...

Y no pienso que sea cosa de regiones...ysoy de  Madrid, he vivido en Canarias, Alicante, y ahora vivo en el País Vasco  (hablo de años) y así lo he visto en todos los sitios...En fin!! será  cuestión de conocer a esas personas que lo utilizan de esa manera, no?


----------

